# HAUNTED RADIO'S BLACK CHRISTMAS IN JULY: hhn, horrific fx, queen mary, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating our annual Black Christmas in July with news on the Bates Motel and Haunted Hayride, Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights, Syfy, Face Off, From Dusk Till Dawn, Queen Mary's Dark Harbor, Horrific FX, Goosebumps, and more!!

Then, we review the holiday horror film, "Silent Night, Deadly Night." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with not one but two holiday songs, and then we bring you the tale of "The Fright Before Christmas!" All of this and so much more, plus tons of holiday sound bites to put you in the Black Christmas in July spirit. All of this on the July 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-072314.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

